# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Modern Villa Renovation

## ctk1

My wife and I recently bought a 2 bed villa in need of a internal facelift. We have just settled and started the reno, as soon as the robes are complete we can move in. I have attached the sale photos and floorplan below.

----------


## ctk1

Long term plans involve turning the laundry/toilet into a bathroom with euro laundry and making the kitchen meals area much bigger.  For the rest its really lipstick. see plan.

----------


## ctk1

First job was to remove the carpet, curtains and wardrobes. The carpet is the easy part, lifting the tack strips with a claw hammer proved a PITA until a mate of mine lent me a specific thin crow bar like tool, made it a breeze. the floors underneath look fantastic and should come up the goods once polished. I removed the curtains as they where harbouring 30 years of dust... Behind these are aluminium venetians that will go too but not until i get the new blinds. The cupboards where a massive task, but although not 100% done they are looking great. After pulling out the old ones i bashed out the bulkhead and lifted to 2400 and built a new one out of pine. Joining this to the old hardwood would have been a nightmare if not for a chippy mate of mine coming over with a cordless nailgun, man they are awesome.

----------


## ctk1

I put together the flatpacs which came with no predrilling so took 10 times longer than i thought. After standing them up i trimmed them with some square set skirt, and will eventually either get the doors vinyl wrapped or pain them. does anyone know someone who will collect them and vinyl wrap them?

----------


## ctk1

Still got to run some quad down the corner of robes and make some minor adjustments. This weekend going to look at doors so i can get rid of sliding doors and replace with hinged doors, and replace the front door with a modern entry door as the current one is pretty old/boring and has a central handle.

----------


## pb02

Hey mate, who did you use for the flatpack robe? We put in a euro laundry within our laundry. I think they are a great idea and really cleans the area up. 
Also if you find someone that will do the wrap let me know as I have to take about 15mm off the bottom of our euro laundry to allow for clearance of the floor tiles. (didn't think when I put it on the slab.)  :Doh:

----------


## ctk1

The robes are made by Armstrongs in Moorabbin Melourne. There prices are on the website and very reasonable IMO. They also threw in the handles free of charge and gave me a 1 week turnaround so i have been very happy. Only problem is apart from the doors they are not pre drilled so it takes a bit more skill and a lot more time than the ikea type jobs. If i had a smaller robe i would go with IKEA as they have high gloss doors and easy to put together, but for this big a job 2400 and 3000 it would have cost me triple.

----------

